# When is a wheel loader wore out?



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok so half looking for a used machine, all I see is 10k+ hours. Guys always say thats just getting started. That seems like someone with a gas car with 200k miles saying its just getting going.

I know maintainence is a big deal but realistically everything wears out.

So you larger machine guys, whats the scoop?


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I can't say much about loaders but, in the forestry business, 10,000hrs isn't bad. We use the condition of pins and bushings to gauge maint. If center pins, steering pins and boom are tight it's a pretty good bet the machine has been well maintained. You have to remember, forestry equipment is a lot more expensive, pound for pound than construction equipment, so we have to make it last. My 2 cents. May be worth Less than 2cents.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

jhenderson9196;1736812 said:


> I can't say much about loaders but, in the forestry business, 10,000hrs isn't bad. We use the condition of pins and bushings to gauge maint. If center pins, steering pins and boom are tight it's a pretty good bet the machine has been well maintained. You have to remember, forestry equipment is a lot more expensive, pound for pound than construction equipment, so we have to make it last. My 2 cents. May be worth Less than 2cents.


........x2


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

When I buy a piece of equipment I first look at the whole machine (cab down to wheels and bucket to back end).

Then I see how it drives, steers, brakes, loads and tears out.

Then I check all the oil and fluid levels (and color) and filters, check seals for leaks, center pin and other pivots for play, oil leakage and blow by.

A good machine can last 20,000 hours by the right operator and mechanic...1,000 hours by the wrong operator and mechanic.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Could not of said it any better.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I think the bigger the machine the more hours you get out of them. For example a big cat loader will out last a small cat loader just due to the size of the pins bushings etc... Also bigger loaders aren't generally taken off road and allowed to be abused as much as the small stuff. One more thing to remember if your questioning the hours when you go to re sell it with 11,000 hours how easily will you find a buyer?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I use older wheel loaders for snow. I don't use them in the summer. I have a 1969 Cat 922 B, a 1965 Michigan 125 ADC, and a 1974 Kramer allrad 312. Each of these have many, many years of use on them, but they are great snow machines, and they are pretty cheap. I have maybe 30 grand in purchase, and parts to make them all reliable for snow removal. I average maybe 2 grand a year in making improvements to the reliability and keeping them in good running order. I guess it all depends on how they are taken care of in the past, and how well you maintain them in the present.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

At work there is 16 or 17 wheel loaders, they are Caterpillar & Komatsu no other brands. The sizes are Cat 950's & Komatsu WA380's up to 980H's & 1 WA500-6.

There is three mid 90 Cat 950F's, they have around 15000 hrs on them, they have seen multiple operators and are used on the road crews and really are not looked after very well, but they still run pretty well. Hard loader to kill.

Before our 980H's, we had 980G's and they had close to 20000 hrs on them before being traded, they saw hard digging all the time working in shot rock feeding crushers and loading 769D rock trucks. The 980H's are now getting up there in hours as well.

I operate a 2012 Cat 972H now with 4500hrs on it, the loader it replaced was a Cat 972G series 2, this loader had 15300 hrs on it when traded, all hours on this machine was in an extremely busy quarry operation. The loader was still as strong as when it was new, hated to see it go.

There is two mid 90 Komatsu wa380's, they are in the same condition as the 950F's. Still work well.

Now there is two really old Cats, one is a (approx) 1970 Cat 950, engine has been rebuilt some time ago.

The other is a 1975 Cat 966C that was purchased new by the company, same as the old 950, engine rebuilt. Both loaders are used for shoulder spreading after a road has been paved.

10,000 hrs on a Cat or Komatsu I wouldn't worry about it. But I can't speak on other brands. I know older loaders such as Clark Michigan's, Hough's and Dressers can be found at a pretty good price and in good shape as well.

Older Cat's not including the straight frame models can be a little high priced.


----------

